
Ex-Disney IT workers sue after being asked to train their own H-1B replacements - aburan28
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/01/ex-disney-it-workers-sue-after-being-forced-to-train-their-own-h-1b-replacements/
======
uglysexy
Both American & Indian companies, and American politicians bought by these
companies, are spewing a lot of BS - such as 'each H1B worker creates 2.6 new
jobs'. I was watching Bloomberg West and their Indian station reporter was
saying that there's no such thing as an Indian IT company (referring to Tata
and InfoSys) since they employ Americans too. So employing a handful of token
American employees makes them an American company. They're trying to create
dissonance to muddy up the argument.

The toughest and highest profile person who is going up against the abuse &
exploitation of the H1B, L1, F1 OPT visa programs is Senator Jeff Sessions of
Alabama. He wrote Trump's immigration position policy on Trump's website.

And recently Michele Malkin wrote a book on the fleecing of American IT
workers by the H1B program.

www.amazon.com/Sold-Out-Billionaires-Bipartisan-Crapweasels/dp/1501115944/

NumbersUSA.com is also good.

------
iask
A Disney spokesperson told Ars via e-mail: "These lawsuits are based on an
unsustainable legal theory and are a wholesale misrepresentation of the facts.
Contrary to reports, Ms. Moore was offered another position in the company at
comparable pay, and more than 100 of the workers affected by the changes were
rehired."

Total bullshit. I don't believe any comments from companies peddling H-1B.
It's time "we the people" start speaking up and take action where necessary.
Why don't one of the CNN anchors pick this up for a debate? And who the fuck
says we don't have talent here?!!!!

